# What to do when puppy goes berserk



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

What should I do when puppy goes into berserk play mode?

He does this very few times outside, but then it fades away quickly. 

Today though, he was running like mad inside the house. You know when a dog runs and runs in big circles, and I was trying to put the curtains up. And he jumped me and thought I was playing, and bit my butt, luckily only my pants got holes. Then he went to the rug (which he is not supposed to bite) went berserk on that and shook and bit it. I could not finish what I was doing, and he was everywhere. 

I took him and tight him at the entrance door. until he settled down.

What are you supposed to do in this situation?

Thank you. (he is 12 weeks golden retriever)

Oh i forgot to mention I tried to ignore him, play tree and no eye contact.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

There are things you can do to teach him self control and proper manners, but you are going to have to allow for the crazies some of the time. You have to use structured play (all games have rules) and training to get that stuff out of his system. Ideally, you want to get the pup on a schedule so that his berserkness occurs at predictable times.

Lots of exercise and training will make it all better...but not today.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

oki, I think it might have happened coz he was bored, and it was time for our walkies. but i just wanted to finish putting the curtains before we go walkies. so i was about 5 minutes late for the walkies and playing outside. poor guy.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

You can't make them never go nuts, but if the pup is generally getting enough exercise and stimulation, then you should just crate him while you try to get something done.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> What should I do when puppy goes into berserk play mode?


I just get out of the way.  Most dogs get this way at times.


----------



## BellaEmsley (Sep 9, 2009)

Our dog has a burst of energy and runs around like a little mad man; we call it the "Cray-zee Dog" mode! We just kick back and laugh at the little guy running full speed. 

Our dog will be 5 this year and he's an Angel-Baby 99.9% of the time but that other .1% - I think it's just in his blood. 

Our dog took "clicker" training classes and he's just wonderful, he knows how to be good - he just needs to go crazy now & then! 

Congrats on the new puppy!

The crazy, silly moments will be the memories that last a life time.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

my 15 month old Bernese still does this but knows now she has to take it outside. She does it almost every time after a 45 min. walk, needs more exrecise still? She does it quite a bit when it's cooler outside and gets real energetic, the only problems I have with it is I'm worried she's going to hurt herself tripping in her dug holes and the past Winter she tore a ligament on the ice


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

i, i went walkies with him just a while ago. and i go to this fenced place, there he always finds some trash and runs berserk mode. so i just let him run it out there now. it is cute outside lol. but yes, he tumbles a lot. while running crazy. 

once he was on the leash while running crazy and tumbled down a hill, i did not want to let go of the leash coz of the cars there. so i decided to tumble down with him. the fall looked bad to me but he was fine. i was like "what are you doing little guy" pet his head a long time to calm him down. and then went home. he is a little tumbler for sure.


----------



## bondra76 (Feb 8, 2009)

It's called Puppy Frenzy.

Usually happens when the dog's mind is on overload or just overstimulated. It's the process of them taking in all the information as they're new to the world 

Best thing to do is crate the puppy if you can and let it subside - usually takes maybe 10-20 mins and they cool down and become normal again. If you're not using a crate maybe you can put the dog on a leash and tether him/her to something?

Whatever you do, don't try to train them or tell them "no", punish them, etc... They're not going to be able to comprehend anything you're telling them while they're going through their frenzy.....It's just one of those times you gotta let them calm down.

My puppy used to do it 3-4 times a day and now does it only about 2-3 times a month. It goes away eventually. It's pretty natural with all pups.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

My puppy just had and episode like this, he's an 11 week old Husky mix. A 45 minute walk in the park and now he's sleeping under the desk.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I just leave Luke alone when he does this and we all get out of his way. When he finishes, and he's 6mon old, we then play with him. When he gets in those modes I call him "psycho puppy". 

So that's what I would do with your Golden. Cute dog by the way.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Our saint bernards get a little crazy playing tug-of-war. I just take their animal away and throw it in another room. After all of the dogs have chased the stuffed animal into that room, i close the gate and let them have at it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Known as the Zoomies, this behavior is perfectly normal, and a way for puppies/dogs to release pent-up energy. My 12-mo. old puppy is wild when I first come home from work, excited to see me, and ready to rock and roll! lol She's not allowed to "go crazy" in the house, and she knows to keep 4 on the floor, but that butt is wigglin', the tail is spinnin', and she emits little yelps of joy as we make our way to the door to the back yard. There, she's free to race and leap and run round and round the Kumquat tree for as long as it takes! lol My adult dogs have helped me train her not to jump on us - a few nose pokes and correction nips was all it took. It's nice to have training help! lol 

When the older two are feeling their oats, they are a sight to behold! Their play fights sound ferocious, and if you didn't know them, would be certain they were fighting to the death! Chests crashing in mid-air, teeth slashing, growly growls growing in volume! It's really something.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ha Ha oh the good ol' Zoomies! I would just let it be, or take him outside when he does this. My 5 1/2 old westie pup does this when she gets really excited and we just let her be, she gets over it fast. 

And our 4 year old Scotty still does that. I think its just a way for them to get rid of extra energy, and its fun for them as well and for me, if you find your dog gonig crazy fun to watch! which I do!

-Hayley


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> My adult dogs have helped me train her not to jump on us - a few nose pokes and correction nips was all it took. It's nice to have training help! lol


You let them watch Cesar?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Living with paps you get used to the zoomies as they occur many times during the day. It's normal and quite funny.

It's actually going on now, lol.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I call it the zoomies. It's pretty common. I just move out of the way and it usually only last a few minutes.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> You let them watch Cesar?


ROFLMAO!! Never! lol


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thracian said:


> I just get out of the way.  Most dogs get this way at times.


Lol that's what I was going to say. My almost two year old still does this sometimes. We call it her "crazy run" or her "butt tuck run" around the house.


----------



## Mcpre (Oct 10, 2019)

mintesa said:


> What should I do when puppy goes into berserk play mode?
> 
> He does this very few times outside, but then it fades away quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi, I had an American Bulldog, who as a youngster would run around the backyard, jump up and nip, only playing, but not acceptable ... on the back, shoulder, or somewhere not good...I started giving her wolf rollovers, not getting angry or yelling, then force eye contact, saying no, bad dog. She got a lot of those, turned out being an 85 pound sweetheart...


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

I play with my MiniS when he goes into the Zoomies. Although, I do control the level and if he becomes excessive then the command "Stop" is given. At that point, I quit the play cold and go about some household task. After a couple of moments, I'll sit down with him for a calming pet and pay the belly rub tax.

BTW, my MiniS is 3 years old. Zoomies and crazies are part of life.


----------



## New BMD Owner- Need Help (Apr 29, 2020)

dakotajo said:


> my 15 month old Bernese still does this but knows now she has to take it outside. She does it almost every time after a 45 min. walk, needs more exrecise still? She does it quite a bit when it's cooler outside and gets real energetic, the only problems I have with it is I'm worried she's going to hurt herself tripping in her dug holes and the past Winter she tore a ligament on the ice


any chance you can share more about your Bernese. We are first time Bernese owners and have a 5 month old terror. We have young children so my wife and I are growing worried about his aggression and Nipping. We just can not get him to settle in our house. The COVID quarantine has changed our routine quite a bit. No socializing with other dogs or people and we can only do so many walks. Plus the weather has been crummy To be outside. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

The walks need to happen regardless of weather. Just bundle yourself up for the weather conditions.

Many times this past winter I was out with my mini-schnauzer in -25F windchill. I hated every moment of the walks. Fortunately, my dog is not a big fan of windchill. He did his business in short order.

I need to be careful of frostbite in that weather. So, the walks are shorter in time but more frequent during the day.

Take an approach.... Neither rain, snow, ice, cold, heat, wind, day or night will stop the walk.


----------



## New BMD Owner- Need Help (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks! Any other suggestions because even with long walls it does not tire him out enough and when he plays. He plays rough and to be honest my children and wife are too nervous. He’s just a handful. We are trying and during this time doesn’t help because we can not do obedience class etc. which we had him signed up for. This morning he jumped up on the couch and then lunges and tried to bite me when I went to get him off then he took off running and broke a glass. Again, I know he is a puppy but we are not making any progress and I’m losing the battle of keeping him. HELP!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 11 years old, and thread hijacking is against forum rules. Please start your own thread to ask your questions.


----------

